# Mission Bows



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

my son loves his craze. great adjustablity, and good price for a brand new bow.


----------



## bbcobra (Dec 12, 2009)

they are great bows for the money. I got my son a maniac a couple of years ago. This one is a great looking bow with alot ot adjustability.


----------



## adoonan2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great bows ! I have a voyager I use for target. I've shot some of my best scores with my Mission.


----------



## lschmeltz (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought a Craze back in October after dealing with an obnoxiously loud 15 year old PSE. Not a bad now, but compared to my husband's new Hoyt. I instantly fell in love with it. Now I am not so in love. Don't get me wrong, it's a great little bow, very smooth, very light, and lots of adjustability, but it's just too short ATA for me personally. I would definitely suggest it to someone looking for a great price on a great bow.


----------



## joshalberts (Feb 13, 2011)

i got my girlfriend into archery this past year and she just got her first bow, a craze, for christmas. she loves it and it shoots great its smooth and relatively low hand shock. its super easy to adjust and tune so its easy to get started on i think its a great bow for a good price


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Just got my 10 y.o. son a Craze, very nice little bow, draw is very smooth and it transitions into the valley very nicely, I had the string stop added to it, only two things I do not like is the very short A to A (although its great for my son), and that there are no draw stops on it so the wall is fairly soft if you are used to one, otherwise considering the price this bow is a bargin. I would def. reccomend.


----------



## mathewsguy2013 (Jun 10, 2010)

they are great bows i have 2 of them i have the ux2 and the menace. i use my ux2 for deer hunting and my menace for turkey hunting only because of how quiet it is you would be AMAZED how quiet it is!


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

i just started shooting a mission voyager it very smooth quiet and well priced, ive wanted to shoot the new line of mission bow but havent check them all out. but great quality bows for the price.


----------



## bojelly (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought a Mission Venture before Christmas shoot it as often as the weather permits ibo at 321 very quiet, could not be happier.


----------



## IAFFmedic (Feb 5, 2011)

The best there is. There's 4 of them at my house and we will never shoot anything else. Ive been shooting them since Mathews started making them and Ive never been more impressed nor had another brand in the middle class price range that comes close to Mission. The cheapest is 269 and the most is 700. Such a great range. Go get it now!!!


----------



## Indyefi500 (Aug 2, 2010)

Used to have a Mission Journey. The only thing I didn't like was the dealer so I sold it and went back to Hoyt. I hated it for a year until I went to a non-Matthews dealer who finally got it set up correctly. By that time I wanted nothing more to do with it. If you have a dealer you trust, there is not much really wrong with the Mission.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

I had a Mission X3 for 3 years and it was a great little bow for the money. I eventually traded up to a Hoyt because I didn't get along with my Mission dealer.


----------



## Heavymetal17 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great bows for the money. I bought a menace for my daughter and my father has a Journey and loves it.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Get a venture!


----------



## peeker (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a Craze. It's a shooter. My best piece of advice is to make sure you use a sight with a level and use a kisser button (or some sort of secondary reference for your anchor).


----------



## Jdwertz1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I just got a Craze a week ago and love it, I feel like too many people treat it as a youth bow but don't forget it can go up to 70lbs. Not to mention the fact that the first time i shot it i almost robin hooded and i actually ended up ripping a fletching :/, and that was without sighting it in.


----------



## stinger13 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have an X4 and love it. I can actually shoot it from inside a ground blind. This is the shortest axle to axle bow I have shot and liked.


----------

